# Entrepreneurship Ideas



## Spain2016 (Nov 8, 2016)

Good afternoon to all distinguished members,

I am from Swiss but moved to Valencia few months ago and would like to know from the experts or the locals about the possible capital/expenses required to open a :

- Small sized Bar
and
- A Fruit shop

I would be extremely grateful if someone can provide me comprehensive and in depth ideas or suggestion about the cost that may incur for both my business plan.

I am just in love with the weather and esp food of Spain. This country has it all from sports, night life and cordial Spaniards.

Thank you all.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Excellent thread on which if I may I would like to share some of my own entrepreneurial ideas

Spuddy Buddy-a vending machine that gives out chips-no idea of the cost, or how it would work but members can work out those minor details if they wish to take this forward

Powdered Water-excellent product for camping, travelling or indeed in high cost water areas like Murcia. A fine powder in sachets to which you just add water to create handy sachets of water

Darkness Torch-a hand held flashlight when switched on and shone, makes things dark instead of bright. Unfortunately I have yet to think of any uses for this one

And lastly but most controversially-a male contraceptive pill to ensure against having to pay child benefit to the CSA
. It does not stop conception-but it changes your blood type!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Spain2016 said:


> Good afternoon to all distinguished members,
> 
> I am from Swiss but moved to Valencia few months ago and would like to know from the experts or the locals about the possible capital/expenses required to open a :
> 
> ...


The easiest and fastest way to lose money in Spain is definitely to open a bar and probably to open a fruit shop.
Do you really think it's a good idea to ask a bunch of strangers, many of whom may have had no business experience, to help you write a business plan?
If you are serious about this, you need to come and do your own market research.
A lot depends on the area you choose, the competition, your Spanish language skills...that's just for starters..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Excellent thread on which if I may I would like to share some of my own entrepreneurial ideas
> 
> Spuddy Buddy-a vending machine that gives out chips-no idea of the cost, or how it would work but members can work out those minor details if they wish to take this forward
> 
> ...


come on.... behave!!

funny haha ideas though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spain2016 said:


> Good afternoon to all distinguished members,
> 
> I am from Swiss but moved to Valencia few months ago and would like to know from the experts or the locals about the possible capital/expenses required to open a :
> 
> ...


:welcome:

The only way to get the kind of in depth information that you want is to identify a unit/local which you feel might be suitable & then see a local gestor who can then talk you through the costs involved for licences, transfers & so on.

You would also need to talk to builders, shopfitters & so on to find out costs for the specific local.

Or even see a gestor first, before doing anything else.

Although unless you have a unit/local in mind, it's one of those 'piece of string' questions which is impossible to answer fully - or indeed at all.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

How about a shop where you can take a piece of string and have it measured.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> How about a shop where you can take a piece of string and have it measured.


Or a length of elastic :whoo:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When I've visited the city of Valencia, two things have struck me (honestly, before I ever read this thread). Firstly, how many of the small neighbourhood bars are being run by Chinese people.  If the Spanish can't make a go of them, that should tell you something.

Secondly, the city has more fruit and vegetable shops than any other I've visited in Spain. There are hundreds of them.

I shudder every time I hear of someone wanting to come to Spain and run a bar. Only around 2 years ago a British couple in their 50s bought a house not far from me and moved over here permanently. At first they were convinced that they would both find jobs without too much difficulty, as typically they were "prepared to turn their hands to anything". A few months later they were forced to face up to the fact that it wasn't going to happen. Unfortunately, they then went and bought a bar in our nearest seaside town, despite being told that the place had had about 5 different owners in as many years. He cashed in a private pension pot to be able to "invest" in the bar. The place was very small indeed, and the fact that a much larger bar about 2 doors away opened as a Sports Bar with large screen TVs (which they were also doing) and much better facilities for serving food, opened up, which did not help. Last month they had to give it up, reportedly because they were unable to raise the money they still owed the previous owner. Now the plan is to sell their house (which is indeed back on the market, and as they've only owned it for a couple of years they will lose money on it, having paid the 10% buying costs and there will be 5% agent's selliing commission) which they say will give them money to live on. Well, I suppose it will, but what happens when that money runs out as they have at least 10 years go go before UK state retirement age, if they will qualify for a full state pension, that is. They want to rent somewhere and start a cattery! How many rental properties are there going to be out there where the landlord would allow a cattery run from the property, not to mention the question of licences being required.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Spuddy Buddy-a vending machine that gives out chips-no idea of the cost, or how it would work but members can work out those minor details if they wish to take this forward


Hope you won't be too devastated, Rabbitcat, but somebody got there before you! They have had vending machines which dispense chips for years in The Netherlands, I've seen them many times. How they work or what they taste like (awful I would imagine, I have no idea).


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Spain2016 said:


> Good afternoon to all distinguished members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with the comments above. Spain is a country with a lot of unemployment, so there are many people who are prepared to work very hard for little reward.

Don't try to do what they can do unless you are happy to take less than them. 

Instead, I'd suggest doing something that they do not. So if you are going to open a bar, keep way from what all the others are doing (and in Valencia they do it well). You are Swiss so what do you know that they do not? High end cocktails in a rich area might work. Swiss wine and food? There are good local architects who can do world class cool so you might be able to compete with mom 'n pop tapas/menu del Dia bars by doing uber trendy + expensive. There is money in Valencia and lots of young folk. 

Whatever you do, have a business plan, with a spreadsheet, and know what the people you are going to sell to want.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Crikey Lynn, that must have been some weekend in Valencia, staggering from one Chinese bar to another and then having to count all those fruit shops.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Spain2016 said:


> Good afternoon to all distinguished members,
> 
> I am from Swiss but moved to Valencia few months ago and would like to know from the experts or the locals about the possible capital/expenses required to open a :
> 
> ...


I wouldn't do anything to do with bars or shops in Spain unless it was going to be a sure fire success and I could just be the owner and not have to work in the bar/ shop. The hours are too long. Apart from that I agree with what LynnR said.

There are entreprenuerial opportunities with the elderly and with the young. The elderly because as in all European countries the elderly population is growing and Spain's social services do not cover all their needs. The young because parents are prepared to invest in their children's future in many different ways. With children at least you need a quality product/ service that is flexible enough to cope with the trends and fashions of the day.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

What about a Fondue restaurant


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Isobella said:


> What about a Fondue restaurant


There are several in the mountain pueblos where I am, but I wouldn't see it as a good idea on the costas. A real Swiss restaurant offering Swiss cuisine, innovative menus del día, Swiss goods, I could imagine that being an attraction for many. Head for the hills!

Another wise saying to consider: If you want to make a small fortune in Spain, bring a large one.

Good luck with your ideas and keep us informed!


----------

